# Quarantine Projects / New Skills Acquired



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2020)

This may not look like much but this tiny workbench has been a dumpster since we moved in (yikes 7 years ago?)  I had most of this lumber left over from my over the garage shelf system - but added the 2 shelves under the workbench to at least start to organize my shit better.. 

I swear I must have found 3-4 items that I typically cant ever find when I need them and end up rebuying (like caulk guns, sawzall blades,etc)- I thnik I must own $400 in 3 IN drywall screws...

Next on the list is to find a way to organize all of  like items..  Just dont have a very big garage   Off camera there is a decent sized tool chest - that is also a similar dumpster fire, but is at least organized by drill bits / sockets / wrenches / screwdrivers / etc


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 6, 2020)

^I'm wanting to organize my tools a little better, but we spent all day Saturday organizing our garage. It looks like a different place right now and I'm hoping we can keep it a bit more organized. The kids are the worst because they just start piling things up on whatever shelf they find space on, and it stays there until we put it up or threaten to throw it away.


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2020)

I trimmed the holly trees in the backyard.  Only took me 8 years to get around to it!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm finally getting around to clearing out the weedy flower bed that I need to trench to re-route the supply line from my well.

Both the front and back yards are planned for a makeover, but it's a long process since I have to execute everything in a specific order.


----------



## Omgpickles (Apr 6, 2020)

Getting better at leather working. Made a leather face mask with a pocket for filter material.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 6, 2020)

"We" built a 2nd raised bed - as in Boyfriend dug it out and assembled the frame while I cleaned up the other one.

Both garden beds are mine tho so it's all me to take care of them. All of this was planned last summer tho lol

I'm also getting real good at breadmaking lol (but I baked excessively before quarantine anyway)


----------



## Supe (Apr 6, 2020)

Omgpickles said:


> Getting better at leather working. Made a leather face mask with a pocket for filter material.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 6, 2020)

Does potty training my 1yr old count?


----------



## Violator (Apr 6, 2020)

depends, boy or girl?  boy @ 1 year would be  :holyness:


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 6, 2020)

Nope, girl. My favorite part of researching how to do it was all the blogs being like "don't plan on going anywhere for at least three days" and I'm just sitting here like WON'T BE A PROBLEM, BARB.


----------



## P-E (Apr 6, 2020)

I plan on getting to that beer at back of the fridge.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 7, 2020)

*continues going into work*

MY ATTEMPTED SKILL IS TO BEAT @squaretaper LIT AF PE IN FITBIT.


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 7, 2020)

I picked up an anvil with tools, coal, coal forge, propane forge, and some 1080, O1, and a coil spring. Been learning how to do some blacksmithing.


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2020)

Sweet!  I'd love to do blacksmithing just to get into making knives, but absolutely, 100%, do not have the room for it.


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 7, 2020)

After getting into it and poking around the internet, I found most knife makers don't even forge anymore. They just buy stock and cut away the excess. Then grind to shape and sand to finish. But for things like axes, draw knives, swords, etc. some still forge. I think forging knives really comes into play when using scrap metal instead of stock.

My interest at the moment is learning how to control the hammers lol. Definitely different than hammering nails.


----------



## Supe (Apr 7, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> After getting into it and poking around the internet, I found most knife makers don't even forge anymore. They just buy stock and cut away the excess. Then grind to shape and sand to finish. But for things like axes, draw knives, swords, etc. some still forge. I think forging knives really comes into play when using scrap metal instead of stock.
> 
> My interest at the moment is learning how to control the hammers lol. Definitely different than hammering nails.


Yeah, buying cheap damascus blanks and shaping a handle isn't what I'd call knife making!


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm not going to lie, it's seriously a lot of fun. There's just something about it that makes you feel like a badass, and at the same time it's very therapeutic. Definitely at great stress reliever.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 8, 2020)

I've been working on this kitchen backsplash. My wife is super excited about it.

_(Sshhh, don't tell anyone it's stick on.)_


----------



## Supe (Apr 8, 2020)

Stick on?  Who makes it?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 8, 2020)

My wife found it on Amazon. It's raised vinyl. The raised pattern and glossiness does make it look like real tile unless you're closer than about 2 or 3 feet.

EDIT: link... https://www.amazon.com/Arabesque-Backsplash-Corrosion-Kitchen-x11-26/dp/B07GQNRMGS/


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 8, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've been working on this kitchen backsplash. My wife is super excited about it.
> 
> _(Sshhh, don't tell anyone it's stick on.)_
> 
> View attachment 17180


Sweet! We want to do a backsplash in our kitchen too...but we may end up remodeling it first.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 8, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> My wife found it on Amazon. It's raised vinyl. The raised pattern and glossiness does make it look like real tile unless you're closer than about 2 or 3 feet.
> 
> EDIT: link... https://www.amazon.com/Arabesque-Backsplash-Corrosion-Kitchen-x11-26/dp/B07GQNRMGS/


Warning. The glue isn't great. It works ok if the surface is super clean and smooth. We cleaned but I also ended up using this... That shit sticks like glue.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/HOMEeasy-1-875-in-x-75-ft-Tan-Double-Sided-Seam-Tape/999920702


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 9, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've been working on this kitchen backsplash. My wife is super excited about it.
> 
> _(Sshhh, don't tell anyone it's stick on.)_
> 
> *pic snip*


I mean, if she likes it, and you like it, what does it matter what people think?  You're the one who are going to be looking at it every day in the kitchen!  As for tile backsplashes...I like them, but it's such a pain when something is evvvvvvevr so slightly out of alignment.  Whereas this vinyl stuff looks super exact, which I like!  And the design is super cool too!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2020)

its a little retro looking but I like it!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, if she likes it, and you like it, what does it matter what people think?  You're the one who are going to be looking at it every day in the kitchen!  As for tile backsplashes...I like them, but it's such a pain when something is evvvvvvevr so slightly out of alignment.  Whereas this vinyl stuff looks super exact, which I like!  And the design is super cool too!


Oh, I"m not stressing about it. I do want to apply a border of white caulk to hide any imperfect edges, but we're both happy with it. I was just trying to be funny. Also in terms of "project/skills"  applying vinyl is a different type of project than putting up real tile


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 9, 2020)

I've rescreened half the windows on the house.  Get a Mouse spline roller if you're doing this work.  So simple.


----------



## Orchid PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I feng shui'd the garage over the weekend. Made room for the blacksmithing equipment and put stuff away that should've been put away a long time ago. Also organized the camping gear to free up a tote. Everything is in its place and there is a place for everything. Except the lazy boy recliner. His place is at the dump.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2020)

My 20 year old got bored and made us this - so we can put our workout on the board and know what to do... of course he used my scrap 2x4’s and I don’t know what I’ll do with this when the false governments lets us back to the gym....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 15, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> My 20 year old got bored and made us this - so we can put our workout on the board and know what to do... of course he used my scrap 2x4’s and I don’t know what I’ll do with this when the false governments lets us back to the gym....


Burn it?


----------



## Supe (Apr 16, 2020)

You are just a barbell away from quitting your crossfit gym...


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 16, 2020)

Dang.  Better close the garage door at night, otherwise that white board will be on cinder blocks by tomorrow morning.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 16, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> My 20 year old got bored and made us this - so we can put our workout on the board and know what to do... of course he used my scrap 2x4’s and I don’t know what I’ll do with this when the false governments lets us back to the gym....
> 
> *pic snip*


Use it for motivational quotes like, "Live, Laugh, Lysol" or "Cover your mouth, you filthy animal"?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2020)

we are both still working so we can't do anything seriously large, but we got two new shelving units for the garage so we can rearrange and get the kids toys up off the floor and maybe squeeze both cars in the garage this winter.  also ordered another cabinet for the basement to store the board game overflow.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 16, 2020)

He said he has been wanting to make the stand for when he goes back to college (crosses fingers for August!)


----------



## Violator (Jun 16, 2020)

0.0


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

I am on Covid Cut #3 from the Mrs and she has done well with picking up the hair cutting skills -  I was a great clips person and I am happy to not go back to them to be honest - 15 minutes on the back deck has been better than having to deal with the long lines at great clips and the aroma of chain smoking hairdressers...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 1, 2020)

I usually cut my own hair with the clippers, the Mrs helps out as well. Last trip to a barber shop was in 2007, mainly because my clippers broke the night before a business dinner and couldn't get a replacement set.

As for quarantine projects, am redoing the wood storage area. I went from several uncovered 3/4 cord racks to a single covered structure. Just finishing splitting the newer wood and getting it stacked in the back before unloading the trailer &amp; truck bed that holds the older wood (about 3 cords worth already split).


----------



## csb (Jul 1, 2020)

I used to cut my menfolk's hair and then we stopped and now we're on cut number 2 and it's going actually pretty well. The kid doesn't look as great, but it's because we couldn't remember if we had to run a 1" guard over the top or not, so I just cut it.


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2020)

Mrs. Supe has been cutting my hair for a decade now, but hates doing it.  I finally had to threaten giving myself the Bobby Hill cut with the clippers to coax her in doing it earlier this week.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jul 6, 2020)

I can now give my husband a haircut.

We also took apart our old garden retaining wall around the front of the house and built a bigger gardening bed and a higher wall. The garden is gorgeous! We have lilies, hostas, nepata (cat mint), coreopsis, delphiniums, evening primrose, oriental poppy, lavender, hydrangeas, and peonies. 

We also placed an in-ground sprinkler system around the front and side of the property. That was hard. I'm actually walking a little slower today due to that back breaking work. We used a trencher, but it still took some work to get the line buried and the soil compacted. I did it by hand.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 9, 2020)

I gave myself a haircut for the first time last week. Came out pretty good, but I couldn't line the back


----------



## User1 (Jul 9, 2020)

stained the party deck

purged a bunch of shit

tossed all the soil and planted hydrangeas in the front

weeded the whole yard (because i'm not a yard person this was a project. lol)

built a catio 

refinanced the house

stained raised bed planters

built a desk for wfh then stopped wfh 

got a bunch of furniture rearranged and purged to the garage for selling


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 9, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> stained the party deck
> 
> purged a bunch of shit
> 
> ...


@tj_PE wins


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 10, 2020)

Damn, I feel like a lazy slob right now.


----------



## P-E (Jul 10, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> stained the party deck
> 
> purged a bunch of shit
> 
> ...


I had a beer last night.


----------



## User1 (Jul 13, 2020)

add:

spray painted some rusty chairs

spray painted an old planter pot out front 

(only about an hour worth of work but i got paint everywhereeeeeeeeeee)


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2020)

Learning to play D&amp;D with my 13 y/o daughter. I've never played before, thank God for youtube.


----------



## P-E (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m learning the ukulele.  Zen activity on the deck with beer.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 20, 2020)

I made my very first jam last week. It is a nectarine lime jam; I think I let it cook for a bit too long but my jars sealed properly so that made me happy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 20, 2020)

I gave my son a haircut yesterday. It came out surprisingly well.

I also shampooed my carpets yesterday. That's not a new skill, just WAY overdue.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 12, 2020)

Since we're still in quarantine, a few months ago I started working on a design for a digitally controlled analog overdrive guitar pedal. I think it's coming along nicely. I have also designed a custom enclosure and have received quotes for manufacturing.

On the back it has input, output, and 9VDC jacks. On the side it has a jack for Midi control.




On the front is has 4 control encoders. The encoders control gain, tone, volume, and preset functions. There are also 8 16-segment displays for displaying information (in the final package there will be a "smoked" lens covering the displays).




The boards are stacked on each other and are connected by a flex cable. The top board has the digital components and the bottom has the analog components.




There will also be two footswitches. The right will be On/Off, the left will be Preset Up, and both together will be Preset Down.




The gain knob functions are gain, clipping diode options (silicon, germanium, red LED), and hard/soft clipping. The tone controls the LP filter and 4 different voicing options. The Volume knob controls volume and Midi channel. The preset knob switches between 127 programmable presets and acts as the Save button for presets.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

The daughter begged me to make this... but the god damned jerry won’t sit at the table properly!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> The daughter begged me to make this... but the god damned jerry won’t sit at the table properly!
> 
> View attachment 18490


Now they'll be easier to pick off with a pellet gun.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

they irritate my neighbors so jerry can stay


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> they irritate my neighbors so jerry can stay


It's the simple things in life...


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm teaching myself to sew garments! @csb is much my inspiration.


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I'm teaching myself to sew garments! @csb is much my inspiration.


Hooray! I can't wait!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

A skill i have learned is to have a "fake meeting" on my calendar every friday @ 4:00 - doesnt always work but the bad thing about "teams" meetings is that the density of meetings is insane  -


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 28, 2020)

Something that annoyed us to no end when I was at the VA was stupid peoples’ inability to use the scheduler in Outlook. Even when we tried to tell them that we kept our calendars up to date, it never failed, some idiot would send us a meeting invite for the exact time when we already had something on our calendar. Hey dumbass, there’s a scheduling assistant right there that will show you when I have free time.


----------

